# Aide au choix DD externe



## Macoufi (20 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour !

J'ai besoin de vos conseils pour m'aider à définir mes critères de choix d'un DD externe pour mon iMac G5 (150 Go).
Le but étant LA sauvegarde (clone bootable).
Ce que j'ai déjà défini :
- peu de chauffe et silence -> boîtier alu et pas de ventilo.
- bouton marche/arrêt pour éviter qu'il ne tourne 24/24h.
- compatibilité Mac/PC
- 160 à 250 Go de capacité (soit équivalent ou un peu plus que mon disque, ça me parait suffire)
Corrigez moi si je dis n'importe quoi !! ou si vous n'êtes pas d'accord 

Mes interrogations :
- norme SATA : est-ce bien nécessaire, je n'ai pas de connectique e-SATA ?
- port USB 2 ou FireWire 400 (je n'ai pas de 800) ? J'ai l'impression que l'USB 2 est plus rapide (et moins cher).
- vitesse de rotation du disque : 7200 est-elle vraiment nécessaire (ne sera-t-elle pas bridée par la vitesse de transfert), ou 5400 suffirait-elle ?

Mon budget sera fonction de ces critères. Je souhaite avant tout trouver le bon matériel. Mais j'aimerais éviter de sur-dimensionner la dépense !

Merci d'avance de me faire partager vos avis, je rame depuis 2 jours pour le choisir... :rose:


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour!

-Je te conseille de prendre un *disque 3"1/2* et pas 2"1/2. Les 3"1/2 sont plus gros mais &#233;galement plus rapide, plus de capacit&#233; et des prix plus mesur&#233;s 

-Si tu veux booter dessus avec ton iMac G5, il te faut absolument une connectique *Firewire*
LE Firewire est plus rapide et plus stable que l'USB2 

-7200 tr/min se justifie car le surcout est faible avec les 5400tr/min (je ne savais m&#234;me pas que &#231;a existait encore les 3"1/2 en 5400tr.

-Je te conseille les disques dur de chez Macway : de (ma petite) exp&#233;rience, ils sont bon, rapides, silencieux, et pas trop cher 

J'esp&#232;re avoir pu t'aider 



Edit : celui ci semble pas mal : 
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/44...firewire-400-et-usb-20-retrospect-backup.html


----------



## Adrienhb (20 Juillet 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> -Je te conseille les disques dur de chez Macway : de (ma petite) expérience, ils sont bon, rapides, silencieux, et pas trop cher



Je soutiens cet avis.
Et j'ai découvert grâce à un fil que Macway a sorti des 3,5 usb2 à un rapport prix/quantité de Go assez bluffant. 
Bon par contre... ouais pas de boot...

A.


----------



## Macoufi (20 Juillet 2007)

Merci le_magi61 de tes conseils.
Je laisse donc tomber l'USB 2 (désolée, Adrienhb !)
La vitesse de rotation du disque n'a rien à voir avec le taux de transfert alors ?
Le modèle que tu préconises est en IDE. Le SATA ne justifie donc pas ?

J'avais déjà repéré MacWay, lors de mes lectures du forum . Et ce que j'aime bien, déjà, chez eux, c'est que les descriptifs sont complets.


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Juillet 2007)

Il me semble que l'IDE est moins cher que le SATA.
Pour un disque externe, les perf' sont plus limit&#233; par l'interface externe (USB2 / FW) que par l'interne (SATA/IDE).

Juste un point : si tu veux un disque bootable, il faut le formater en HFS+ 
Ce format n'est lisible par windows qu'avec l'ajout d'un soft : MACDRIVE 

SI tu souhaite faire de l'echange de fichiers entre ton Mac et un PC, &#231;a va, tu peux installer le soft.
par contre, si tu compte promener ton DD sur beaucoup de PC, il faut plutot le formater en FAT32, qui permet la lecture/&#233;criture sur mac et sur PC (mais tu perds le boot)

Autre alternative : 
Un disque dur avec plus de capacit&#233; : 1 partition en HFS+ ou tu clones ton syst&#232;me (sauvegarde) et 1 partition en FAT32 qui permet le transfert et l'&#233;change de fichiers entre mac et PC


----------



## Macoufi (20 Juillet 2007)

Oui, l'IDE est moins cher que le SATA (plus r&#233;cent !) et plus facile &#224; trouver.
M&#234;me si j'avais que le SATA &#233;tait mieux, je m'&#233;tais effectivement demand&#233; si c'&#233;tait vraiment important, vu qu'il n'est pas raccord&#233; &#224; la carte m&#232;re...

Merci beaucoup pour ces conseils concernant les alternatives pour Mac/PC. Je cherche une compatibilit&#233; plus pour "le cas o&#249;". En effet, je n'utilise qu'un Mac &#224; titre perso. J'ai un PC portable mais Pro (et je ne m&#233;lange pas les torchons et les serviettes ! ). Par contre, zhom utilise PC. 
J'aime beaucoup l'id&#233;e du partitionnement. Mais encore faut-il que j'arrive &#224; faire &#231;a !! 250 Go ce serait trop juste pour ce faire ? il faudrait compter combien alors ?


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Juillet 2007)

&#231;a d&#233;pend... 
tu as quoi comme disque interne de l'imac?
tu utilises quel capacit&#233; de ton DD?

tu souhaites partager beaucoup de donn&#233;es ou juste quelques trucs?


----------



## Macoufi (20 Juillet 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> ça dépend...
> tu as quoi comme disque interne de l'imac?


150 Go


le_magi61 a dit:


> tu utilises quel capacité de ton DD?


74,1 Go



le_magi61 a dit:


> tu souhaites partager beaucoup de données ou juste quelques trucs?


Ma réflexion suite à ton idée m'a amené à l'idée suivante :
1 partition en HFS+ pour clone bootable (appli + données)
1 partition en Fat 32 pour backup des données (actuellement 16,2 Go)
Ainsi, en cas de gros problème avec iMac, je peux récupérer mes données sur n'importe quel ordi...


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Juillet 2007)

Je te propose ceci : 

un disque externe de 250Go : 
Une partition de 150Go qui servira au clonage de ton DD interne
Une partition de 50Go pour le backup suppl&#233;mentaire de tes donn&#233;es (d&#233;ja clon&#233;s avec le systeme 
Un troisieme partition qui sert d'echange avec les PC...

Sur le lien que je t'ai indiqu&#233;, le 250Go en FW est &#224; 99&#8364;, ce qui reste correct niveau tarif...


----------



## Macoufi (20 Juillet 2007)

Merci bcp, Magi61 !! 

Maintenant, je sais quoi chercher !!

250 Go
7200 tr
FW 400
boîtier alu (pas de ventilo)
et, de préférence, un p'tit bouton marche/arrêt

Quand mon choix sera fait, je dirais quoi


----------



## Macoufi (20 Juillet 2007)

ça y est !! je reviens de chez MacWay

j'ai pris le SilverTouch Alu mais dans sa version 320 Go (70 Go pour 17 , je n'ai pas résisté...), 8Mo 7200t/mn FireWire 400 et USB 2.0 + Retrospect Backup

Install prévue dimanche (ou demain s'il me reste du temps...)

Encore merci de vos avis et précieusess aides


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Juillet 2007)

Ce disque est bien not&#233;, tu ne devrais pas &#234;tre d&#233;&#231;u 

Bonne installation


----------



## Macoufi (20 Juillet 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Ce disque est bien noté, tu ne devrais pas être déçu



:affraid: 



le_magi61 a dit:


> Ce disque est bien noté, tu ne devrais pas être déçue



moi femelle


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Juillet 2007)

je le savais pourtant :rose:
je met &#231;a sur le compte de la fatique


----------



## tic (23 Juillet 2007)

Je compte me prendre un DD externe avec mon futur Mac, mais je ne m'y connais rien, j'auris voulut avoir votre avis sur ce DD : 

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/43...o-8mo-7200tmn-firewire-400-800-et-usb-20.html

(ptite question au passage, ça veut dire quoi les 8 mo de mémoire cache ?)

Ou s'il est mauvais qu'est ce que vous me conseillez ? 
J'aimerais un DD externe :
- 500 Go 
-Firewire 400 / 800 et usb
7200 t/min


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Juillet 2007)

il a l'air pas mal...
Les 8 Mo de cache, c'est de la m&#233;moire rapide qui permet de faire l'interface entre le disque dur et ton ordinateur 
La m&#233;moire cache, plus t'as &#224; , mieux c'est !


----------



## Lucha Tequila (23 Juillet 2007)

bonjour a tous.

je suis nouveau sur ce forum, et je recherche aussi un DD externe qui sera utilis&#233; uniquement pour y stocker de la musique au format MP3. Ce disque dur devra etre utilisable aussi bien sur mac que sur pc.

je tiens a preciser que je viens tout juste d'acquerir mon imac 20'', et que je galere pas mal sur certains trucs. bref, je suis novice sur mac.

j'ai pu voir 2 modeles:
http://www4.fnac.com/Shelf/article....ID=0D00E6824-5175-F7C2-6969-A3A56A0A68A1&Fr=2
http://www.darty.com/webapp/wcs/sto...oreId=10001&m=-1&pmin=79&pmax=350&so=0&fsel=1

qui m'interesse, qu'en pensez vous, et seront ils compatibles avec l'utilisation pour laquelle ils sont destin&#233;s, y a t'il des manips a faire afin qu'ils soient compatibles PC/Mac??

Un grand merci d'avance pour vos reponses.


----------



## flotow (23 Juillet 2007)

Les ultramax de Iomega sont pas mal 
silencieux et triple interface


----------



## tic (24 Juillet 2007)

Salut  

Je viens de voir un aure modèle, celui là : 
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/5235/aluice-500-go-extreme-quattro-esata-firewire-400-800-et-usb-20.html

Est ce qu'il est plus interressant que le Silverdrive ? (cité au dessus)


----------



## Macoufi (24 Juillet 2007)

Lucha Tequila a dit:


> seront ils compatibles avec l'utilisation pour laquelle ils sont destinés


 N'importe quel disque dur est capable de stocker des fichiers MP3. 


Lucha Tequila a dit:


> y a t'il des manips a faire afin qu'ils soient compatibles PC/Mac??


La compatibilité réside avant tout dans le format du disque (ça, je l'ai appris récemment en faisant une recherche sur le site ) :
HFS+ uniquement pour Mac
FAT32 PC et Mac mais : moins efficace sur Mac que HFS+ et pose aussi parfois problème sur PC.
Une solution qui parait répondre aux problèmes (compatibilité + performances) : le logiciel MacDrive qui permet au PC sur lequel il est installé de lire le disque formaté en HFS+. Il peut être acheté seul, et MacWay le fournit avec la plupart de ses DD (tel que celui que je viens d'acheter).


----------



## Macoufi (24 Juillet 2007)

tic a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Je viens de voir un aure modèle, celui là :
> http://www.macway.com/fr/product/5235/aluice-500-go-extreme-quattro-esata-firewire-400-800-et-usb-20.html
> ...


AluICE a un disque SATA, donc très performants en temps de transfert avec une interface eSata (1,5 Go/s contre 800 Mb/s pour le FW800). Si tu n'a pas ce port, les 50 de plus ne se justifie pas.


----------



## tic (24 Juillet 2007)

Sur le Macbook Pro 15" il y est ce port ? (comment on sais s'il y est ?)


----------



## Macoufi (24 Juillet 2007)

tic a dit:


> Sur le Macbook Pro 15" il y est ce port ? (comment on sais s'il y est ?)



avec ce symbole là :


----------



## tic (24 Juillet 2007)

Ah c'est ce symbole là pour le eSATA ? (je comprend plus trop)


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juillet 2007)

Non c'est le symbole du firewire


----------



## Macoufi (24 Juillet 2007)

tic a dit:


> Ah c'est ce symbole là pour le eSATA ? (je comprend plus trop)


Autant pour moi...  
*Ici* tu verra un port eSata, à gauche du port USB (merci google!...)

et aussi : 
menu pomme / à propos de ce Mac / Plus d'infos...
tu auras les ports disponibles dans la liste des matériels.


----------



## corloane (3 Août 2007)

J'hésite entre

http://www4.fnac.com/shelf/article....=KELKOO_TEK&OrderInSession=0&TTL=300120081408 

et

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/43...o-8mo-7200tmn-firewire-400-800-et-usb-20.html

quelqu'un aurait un avis?


----------



## Adrienhb (3 Août 2007)

corloane a dit:


> J'hésite entre
> 
> http://www4.fnac.com/shelf/article....=KELKOO_TEK&OrderInSession=0&TTL=300120081408
> 
> ...





Ben tu tombes bien on ne parle que de ça dans ce fil... ces mêmes modèles en plus! 

Bon je note que le MB est plus encombrant que le Macway, mais a une plus grosse mémoire cache.

A.


----------



## corloane (3 Août 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Ben tu tombes bien on ne parle que de ça dans ce fil... ces mêmes modèles en plus!
> 
> Bon je note que le MB est plus encombrant que le Macway, mais a une plus grosse mémoire cache.
> 
> A.



hihi! tu vois, je sais poster  

oui, j'ai vu, mais questions logiciels de sauvegarde et autres, etc...


----------



## Adrienhb (4 Août 2007)

corloane a dit:


> hihi! tu vois, je sais poster
> 
> oui, j'ai vu, mais questions logiciels de sauvegarde et autres, etc...



On trouve de très bons sharewares, voir des freewares pour sauvegarder.

A.


----------



## corloane (4 Août 2007)

Mon analyse: le sylver touch a le fire wire 800 (pratique quand je le connecte à l'imac) quand au my book il a un meilleur look... peut-être vais-je pousser l'économie jusqu'à prendre le macbook en version USB2 (en théorie pas tellement plus lente que le fire wire 400) ou alors attendre une promo macway sur le silver touch


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Août 2007)

corloane a dit:


> peut-être vais-je pousser l'économie jusqu'à prendre le macbook en version USB2 (en théorie pas tellement plus lente que le fire wire 400) ou alors attendre une promo macway sur le silver touch



Là, tu risque de pouvoir mesurer au quart de poil l'énorme différence qu'il y a entre la théorie et la pratique (d'ailleurs, en théorie, l'USB2 est même un poil plus rapide que le Firewire 400, ce qui est vrai ... lorsqu'il n'y a rien d'autre de branché sur l'USB, et que tout (câble, bridge ...) est nickel) ...


----------



## kameleons (4 Août 2007)

Bonjour, j'ai récemment acheté un DD Western Digital, My Book 500Go. Il fonctionne simultanément sous Pc et Mac ss formatage particulier. Il est beau ert surtout ultra silencieux car n'a pas de ventilateur. Sa conception optimise la circulation d'air dans l'appareil. C'est assez étonnant d'efficacité. Tu le trouves à la Fnac (il se vend comme des petits pains).
Bonne journée !


----------



## corloane (4 Août 2007)

merci kameleons! tu l'as pris en USB2 ou fire wire?


----------



## gibet_b (4 Septembre 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Je soutiens cet avis.
> Et j'ai découvert grâce à un fil que Macway a sorti des 3,5 usb2 à un rapport prix/quantité de Go assez bluffant.
> Bon par contre... ouais pas de boot...
> 
> A.



Est-ce que quelqu'un a un de ces disques Osaki de 500 Go ? Est-il silencieux ?

Merki d'avance !


----------



## Bobski64 (4 Septembre 2007)

Je viens de trouver ces articles alors que je viens d'acheter un iomega minimax 500Go. J'aurais peut-être trouvé mieux.
mais mon problème est que je veux moi aussi:
1 partition en HFS+ pour clone bootable (appli + données)
1 partition en Fat 32 pour backup des données
mais que je ne sais pas formater en Fat32; j'ai partitioné et mes 2 partitions sont en HSF+;
j'ai essayé Effacer mais ensuite il ne me propose pas MSDOS
iMac 20 intel OS X 10.4.10

j'ai de la vidéo sur un PC que je veux travailler avec le Mac et je pensais brancher le DD sur le PC pour les y copier et ensuite le brancher sur le Mac pour les tracailler et les sauvegarder sur l'autre partition.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Septembre 2007)

Bobski64 a dit:


> mais que je ne sais pas formater en Fat32; j'ai partitioné et mes 2 partitions sont en HSF+;
> j'ai essayé Effacer mais ensuite il ne me propose pas MSDOS
> iMac 20 intel OS X 10.4.10



Je n'ai pas testé, mais je crois que pour avoir des partitions "mixtes" sur Mac, il faut tout formater en FAT 32, puis reformater ensuite une des partitions en HFS+



Bobski64 a dit:


> j'ai de la vidéo sur un PC que je veux travailler avec le Mac et je pensais brancher le DD sur le PC pour les y copier et ensuite le brancher sur le Mac pour les tracailler et les sauvegarder sur l'autre partition.



Euh ... de la vidéo ? le FAT32 n'accepte pas les fichiers de plus de 4 Go  :mouais: 

Dans ce cas, mieux vaudrait user de MacDrive sur ton PC


----------



## Bobski64 (4 Septembre 2007)

merci beaucoup, j'y suis arrivé mais je n'avais pas MS-DOS dans Effacer; il a fallu que je passe par Options
merci quand même; je vais tester


----------



## Adrienhb (10 Septembre 2007)

gibet_b a dit:


> Est-ce que quelqu'un a un de ces disques Osaki de 500 Go ? Est-il silencieux ?
> 
> Merki d'avance !



J'étais à Macway vendredi pour commander un Osaki. La vendeuse m'a finalement convaincu de mettre 30 Euros de plus et de prendre un Silverdrive en m'expliquant que les composants du Silver étaient tout de même de meilleure qualité...
Bon je dis pas que je ne me suis pas laissé influencer et que je n'étais pas pressé d'avoir un 500 go (enfin un 460 et des poussières)...

A.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Septembre 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> J'étais à Macway vendredi pour commander un Osaki. La vendeuse m'a finalement convaincu de mettre 30 Euros de plus et de prendre un Silverdrive en m'expliquant que les composants du Silver étaient tout de même de meilleure qualité...
> Bon je dis pas que je ne me suis pas laissé influencer et que je n'étais pas pressé d'avoir un 500 go (enfin un 460 et des poussières)...
> 
> A.



L'est choucarde, hein, la p'tite vendeuse de Macway !


----------



## gibet_b (10 Septembre 2007)

C'est trop tard, je l'ai commandé justement vendredi... On verra bien, ce n'est pas pour le laisser tourner toute la journée de toute façon.


----------



## flypig (12 Septembre 2007)

DD command&#233; sur MACWAY:

SilverDrive 3 Ti Alu 500 Go 8Mo 7200t/mn FireWire 400, 800 et USB 2.0

Impatient de l'avoir!

AVez vous des conseils pour utilisation de ce disque dur? 
L'installation de disque dur suffit de le brancher et de le formater non?
une partition boutable est n&#233;cessaire? &#231;a ne sert &#224; koi en fait?

Merci pour la r&#233;ponse, je suis un tout d&#233;butant.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Septembre 2007)

flypig a dit:


> AVez vous des conseils pour utilisation de ce disque dur?
> L'installation de disque dur suffit de le brancher et de le formater non?



Si ! 



flypig a dit:


> une partition boutable est nécessaire? ça ne sert à koi en fait?



A démarrer le Mac dessus quand le système de ton disque interne se met aux abonnés absents, quand tu veux réaliser une maintenance sur ton disque interne, ou bien quand tu veux en faire un clône, par exemple !


----------



## gibet_b (12 Septembre 2007)

J'ai reçu l'Osaki 500 Go et à première vue, rien à redire : silencieux et rapide. En plus, sur celui que j'ai reçu, c'est un Seagate Barracuda. Et les dd Seagate sont garantis 5 ans.


----------



## flypig (12 Septembre 2007)

> A démarrer le Mac dessus quand le système de ton disque interne se met aux abonnés absents, quand tu veux réaliser une maintenance sur ton disque interne, ou bien quand tu veux en faire un clône, par exemple !


 
Merci. Comment je fais un clône de système au disque dur externe? 
une installation ou un copier coller?


----------



## gibet_b (12 Septembre 2007)

flypig a dit:


> Merci. Comment je fais un clône de système au disque dur externe?
> une installation ou un copier coller?



Tu peux utiliser SuperDuper! ou CarbonCopyCloner


----------



## flypig (12 Septembre 2007)

> Tu peux utiliser SuperDuper! ou CarbonCopyCloner


 
ok merci. C'est des logiciels gratuits?


----------



## gibet_b (12 Septembre 2007)

flypig a dit:


> ok merci. C'est des logiciels gratuits?



CarbonCopyCloner est un freeware mais il n'est pas interdit de faire un don.

SuperDuper! est gratuit pour sa fonction de clonage, mais tu peux acheter la version complète si les fonctions supplémentaires t'intéressent.

Personnellement, avant j'utilisais CCC et maintenant j'utilise SuperDuper!


----------



## basthet (22 Novembre 2007)

gibet_b a dit:


> CarbonCopyCloner est un freeware mais il n'est pas interdit de faire un don.
> 
> SuperDuper! est gratuit pour sa fonction de clonage, mais tu peux acheter la version complète si les fonctions supplémentaires t'intéressent.
> 
> Personnellement, avant j'utilisais CCC et maintenant j'utilise SuperDuper!



Je me demandais justement quel logiciel recommanderiez vous pour cloner mon système ??
avantages et inconvénient de chacun ?


----------



## gibet_b (22 Novembre 2007)

basthet a dit:


> Je me demandais justement quel logiciel recommanderiez vous pour cloner mon système ??
> avantages et inconvénient de chacun ?



Difficile de donner les avantages et inconvénients de chacun, d'autant que maintenant sous Leopard, je n'utilise plus ni l'un ni l'autre avec TimeMachine. Essaie les deux et fais toi ton opinion. Les deux font correctement leur travail, c'est à dire faire un clone bootable du système.


----------



## basthet (22 Novembre 2007)

gibet_b a dit:


> Difficile de donner les avantages et inconvénients de chacun, d'autant que maintenant sous Leopard, je n'utilise plus ni l'un ni l'autre avec TimeMachine. Essaie les deux et fais toi ton opinion. Les deux font correctement leur travail, c'est à dire faire un clone bootable du système.



ah, mais TimeMachine ne permet pas de rebooter dessus non ? je pensais faire 2 partitions quand j'en serai au Leopard, une part pour TimeMachine et sa sauvegarde et l'autre pour un clone complet du système ....


----------



## gibet_b (22 Novembre 2007)

basthet a dit:


> ah, mais TimeMachine ne permet pas de rebooter dessus non ? je pensais faire 2 partitions quand j'en serai au Leopard, une part pour TimeMachine et sa sauvegarde et l'autre pour un clone complet du système ....



Il me semblait qu'on pouvait faire que le disque time machine soit bootable... Je ne l'ai pas encore activé donc je ne peux pas te dire. Mais de toute façon les avantages de time machine contre balance le fait de ne pouvoir faire un disque bootable. En effet, tu peux toujours faire une réinstall de leopard et ensuite faire une restauration à partir d'un disque time machine.


----------



## basthet (22 Novembre 2007)

pas mal aussi ...


----------



## magoule (22 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

J'aimerais avoir une idée précise sur cette question:

Faut-il IMPERATIVEMENT un DD externe firewire pour faire un clone, ou bien est-ce possible malgré tout avec un usb ?


----------



## melaure (22 Novembre 2007)

MAGOULE a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'aimerais avoir une idée précise sur cette question:
> 
> Faut-il IMPERATIVEMENT un DD externe firewire pour faire un clone, ou bien est-ce possible malgré tout avec un usb ?



Non pas du tout, le seul truc c'est que ton DD externe USB n'est pas bootable si tu as un Mac PPC.


----------



## magoule (22 Novembre 2007)

et si c'est un intel ?


----------



## melaure (22 Novembre 2007)

MAGOULE a dit:


> et si c'est un intel ?



Ben l'inverse, c'est bootable. Mais il faut quand le formatter avec le nouveau système de partition.


----------



## magoule (22 Novembre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Ben l'inverse, c'est bootable. Mais il faut quand le formatter avec le nouveau système de partition.



Pardon, mais je ne comprends pas ta réponse, je repose donc ma question:

J'ai un iMac intel, si je veux un clone bootable sur mon dd externe usb wetern digital (que j'ai partitionné pour m'en servir d'une part pour le clone, d'autre part pour mettre ma bibliothèque iTunes), c'est possible ?


----------



## melaure (22 Novembre 2007)

MAGOULE a dit:


> Pardon, mais je ne comprends pas ta réponse, je repose donc ma question:
> 
> J'ai un iMac intel, si je veux un clone bootable sur mon dd externe usb wetern digital (que j'ai partitionné pour m'en servir d'une part pour le clone, d'autre part pour mettre ma bibliothèque iTunes), c'est possible ?



OUI. (c'est simple comme réponse ?)


----------



## divoli (22 Novembre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> OUI. (c'est simple comme réponse ?)



T'es bien bien bien sûr ? Même sur un WD ?  

Certifié, confirmé ?


----------



## magoule (22 Novembre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> OUI. (c'est simple comme réponse ?)



La réponse ferme et définitive me convient, 
mais le message suivant me met le doute, non ?


----------



## magoule (22 Novembre 2007)

peut-être que le mieux c'est que j'essaye....


----------



## magoule (23 Novembre 2007)

Bon alors ça fait 6h que j'ai lancé Super Duper et j'en suis à 15 Go de transférés sur les 45 de mon disque d'origine. 
Je trouve que c'est un peu longuet (à cause de l'usb ?)...
Je me demande si je peux arreter en plein milieu (avec quelles conséquences ?).
Sinon dois-je arreter toute activité pendant les 12 à 15h que va durer la suite des opérations?....


----------



## divoli (23 Novembre 2007)

Raison pour laquelle il vaut mieux privilégier le firewire. Même si théoriqement l'USB2 est un peu plus rapide que le firewire 400, en pratique c'est l'inverse et l'USB2 est une véritable catastrophe...


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Novembre 2007)

MAGOULE a dit:


> Sinon dois-je arreter toute activité pendant les 12 à 15h que va durer la suite des opérations?....



Ben oui, si le contenu du disque change pendant le clonage, tout est a refaire !

Sinon, divoli a raison, le Fw400 est plus rapide que l'USB2, en Fw400, la vitesse effective de transfert est très proche de la vitesse "nominale", en USB2, s'il n'y a aucun autre périphérique sur le même contrôleur (généralement un contrôleur = deux prises, dont parfois une en interne avec un périph dessus, comme le modem interne des iMac G4 par exemple), la vitesse effective tourne au mieux entre 60 et 65% de la vitesse nominale en raison des "pertes de paquets" beaucoup plus nombreuses qu'en Fw.

De plus, il est beaucoup plus rare de n'avoir qu'un seul périph USB sur une machine, qu'un seul périph Firewire, et contrairement au Fw, qui attribue dynamiquement la bande passante en fonction de l'activité et du besoin réel de chaque périphérique à chaque instant, l'USB2, lui se contente de partager "à parts égales" la bande passante entre les périphériques présents, actifs ou non, et quel que soit leur besoin réel (par ex, un clavier et une souris qui ont besoin de 1,5 Mb chacun plus un disque dur, se verront attribuer 160 Mb/s chacun, donc, vu qu'avec 3 périph branchés les pertes sont encore plus importantes, en raison de l'absence de gestion des collisions de l'USB, le disque dur débitera au mieux entre 60 et 80 Mb/s effectifs, alors qu'il dépasserait allègrement les 350 Mb/s dans une situation équivalente, en Fw).


----------



## magoule (23 Novembre 2007)

Merci pour toutes ces réponses ! Je n'ai plus qu'à trouver un DD firewire....


----------



## melaure (23 Novembre 2007)

Je confirme aussi pour les débits. Avec le même DD qui a du Firewire et de l'USB2 tu peux vite voir la différence, surtout si tu une puce Oxford dans ton boitier.


----------



## magoule (23 Novembre 2007)

J'ai 3 iMacs pour toute la famille, puis-je me servir d'un seul DD avec 3 partitions que je ballade d'une pièce à l'autre pour conserver mes clones ou suis je obligé d'en acheter 3 ?


----------



## melaure (23 Novembre 2007)

MAGOULE a dit:


> J'ai 3 iMacs pour toute la famille, puis-je me servir d'un seul DD avec 3 partitions que je ballade d'une pièce à l'autre pour conserver mes clones ou suis je obligé d'en acheter 3 ?



Oui un seul DD suffit, mais il faut en prendre un gros


----------



## magoule (23 Novembre 2007)

Il sera reconnu par chaque iMac ?
Pas de problème de mot de passe, autorisation ?
500 Go ça va ?
Macway c'est bien ?


----------



## melaure (23 Novembre 2007)

MAGOULE a dit:


> Il sera reconnu par chaque iMac ?
> Pas de problème de mot de passe, autorisation ?
> 500 Go ça va ?
> Macway c'est bien ?



Tout dépend de tes DD. Prend un disque aussi gros que tes trois disques s'ils sont tous remplis.

Pour le revendeur, c'est toi qui voit, pour moi c'est non 

:bebe:


----------



## divoli (23 Novembre 2007)

MAGOULE a dit:


> J'ai 3 iMacs pour toute la famille, puis-je me servir d'un seul DD avec 3 partitions que je ballade d'une pièce à l'autre pour conserver mes clones ou suis je obligé d'en acheter 3 ?



Ca dépend. Si tu n'en achètes qu'un et qu'il plante, tu perds tout...


----------



## melaure (23 Novembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Ca dépend. Si tu n'en achètes qu'un et qu'il plante, tu perds tout...



Et alors, c'est un disque de backup. Il suffit de recloner.


----------



## divoli (23 Novembre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Et alors, c'est un disque de backup. Il suffit de recloner.



Tu mélanges clones et sauvegardes, toi.

Si c'est juste pour cloner, oui un seul DD suffit.


----------



## magoule (23 Novembre 2007)

Ben, si on clone, ça sauvegarde tout, non ?


----------



## melaure (23 Novembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Tu mélanges clones et sauvegardes, toi.
> 
> Si c'est juste pour cloner, oui un seul DD suffit.



Un clone c'est pas une sauvegarde pour toi ?

Perso c'est ce que je fais, j'ai un gros boitier double disque dans lequel je clone tous les autres


----------



## divoli (23 Novembre 2007)

Un clone est un type de sauvegarde, mais une sauvegarde n'est pas forcément un clone. Perso, je suis amené à faire les deux, puisque je ne conserve pas tout sur le DD interne en stockant un certains nombres de documents sur des supports externes (DD externe, CD gravés, etc...).

Au delà du clone, c'est à une politique de sauvegarde globale que je faisais allusion.


----------



## melaure (23 Novembre 2007)

Tout à fait, perso je vais au plus simple, je clone la nuit, et en cas de soucis sur une mise à jour, retour en arrière facile, pour ne pas avoir à ré-intégré des données sur DVD dans une installation toute propre. Pas que ça à faire


----------



## divoli (23 Novembre 2007)

Tout dépend de l'importance de tes données. Ce n'est pas très malin de sauvegarder ses données les plus importantes en ne les intégrant qu'à un clone.

Enfin bon, moi ce que ce j'en dis...


----------



## melaure (23 Novembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Tout dépend de l'importance de tes données. Ce n'est pas très malin de sauvegarder ses données les plus importantes en ne les intégrant qu'à un clone.
> 
> Enfin bon, moi ce que ce j'en dis...



Ce qui est malin c'est de ne pas se prendre la tête avec les sauvegardes ... 

Si c'est pour faire compliqué, autant utiliser Windows !


----------



## divoli (23 Novembre 2007)

Tu ne vas pas me dire que tu es incapable de trier tes documents et d'en graver certains.

Si c'est à ce point là, autant acheter une machine à écrire...


----------



## melaure (23 Novembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Tu ne vas pas me dire que tu es incapable de trier tes documents et d'en graver certains.
> 
> Si c'est à ce point là, autant acheter une machine à écrire...



C'est une question de volume. J'ai pas envie de me casser et c'est tellement simple comme ça. Hé non j'ai pas le temps de trier 500 Go par ci, 500 Go par la ...


----------



## divoli (23 Novembre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> C'est une question de volume. J'ai pas envie de me casser et c'est tellement simple comme ça. Hé non j'ai pas le temps de trier 500 Go par ci, 500 Go par la ...



Voilà, c'est justement quand on en arrive à de tels volume qu'il faut se demander quels sont les fichiers le plus importants, et les sauvegarder d'une manière plus sécurisée. 

Et si l'on y réfléchit, il n'y en a pas tant que ça et l'on y passe pas énormément de temps...


----------



## melaure (23 Novembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Voilà, c'est justement quand on en arrive à de tels volume qu'il faut se demander quels sont les fichiers le plus importants, et les sauvegarder d'une manière plus sécurisée.
> 
> Et si l'on y réfléchit, il n'y en a pas tant que ça et l'on y passe pas énormément de temps...



Le temps n'est pas un problème (et le FW800 ça pulse  )


----------



## Miralf (25 Novembre 2007)

hello !

juste une petite question, j'ai achete mon HD chez macway il y a qques mois, et j'aurais voulu savoir quel etait son format de partition (fat32 ou autre?) par defaut
je n'ai rien touché et j'y connait que dalle

merci​


----------



## divoli (25 Novembre 2007)

Ben tu le branches sur le Mac, puis:
- soit tu le sélectionnes sur le bureau et tu fais un pomme I,
- soit tu le sélectionnes depuis l'utilitaire de disque et tu lis les infos en bas de l'interface.


----------



## Miralf (25 Novembre 2007)

merci bien divoli

reponse : format mac os etendu, c'est cool vu que les lecteur dvd que je lorgne marche en fat 32 ou en ntfs... du coup c'est mort, je switche sur le plan B, des DVD RW


----------



## divoli (25 Novembre 2007)

Miralf a dit:


> merci bien divoli
> 
> reponse : format mac os etendu, c'est cool vu que les lecteur dvd que je lorgne marche en fat 32 ou en ntfs... du coup c'est mort, je switche sur le plan B, des DVD RW



Je n'ai strictement rien compris à ta remarque. :rateau:

D'abord, le format d'un disque dur n'est pas définitif; on peut le changer et reformater avec l'utilitaire de disque.
Tout dépend ce que tu veux faire avec. HFS + (MacOS étendu) est utilisable en lecture et en écriture par MacOS X, mais pas par Windows. NFTS est utilisable en lecture et en écriture par Windows, mais uniquement en lecture par MacOS X. Fat32 est utilisable en lecture et en écriture par les 2 OS (mais il y a une limite dans la taille des fichiers à transférer, et pas de clone possible).
Je crois que sur un seul DD, on doit pouvoir créer des partitions avec des formats différents.

Quand aux lecteurs DVD, je ne vois pas bien le rapport avec ces formats.


----------



## Miralf (26 Novembre 2007)

ben si ,je voudrais un DVD avec port usb pour lire mes divx directs dessus sans passer par mon mac
mais c'est l'usine à gaz car les ports usb snt svt en 1.1, les lecteru dvd sont perdus si il y a plus de trosi fichiers sur le HD. 
en tout merci, je crois que je vais me rabattre sur un lecteur classique


----------



## divoli (26 Novembre 2007)

Miralf a dit:


> ben si ,je voudrais un DVD avec port usb pour lire mes divx directs dessus sans passer par mon mac
> mais c'est l'usine à gaz car les ports usb snt svt en 1.1, les lecteru dvd sont perdus si il y a plus de trosi fichiers sur le HD.
> en tout merci, je crois que je vais me rabattre sur un lecteur classique



Je n'ai rien compris. :rateau:

Il y a quelqu'un qui sait parler le martien ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Novembre 2007)

Miralf a dit:


> ben si ,je voudrais un DVD avec port usb pour lire mes divx directs dessus sans passer par mon mac
> mais c'est l'usine à gaz car les ports usb snt svt en 1.1, les lecteru dvd sont perdus si il y a plus de trosi fichiers sur le HD.
> en tout merci, je crois que je vais me rabattre sur un lecteur classique



Ben, le mien (moins de 80 , hein, pas un truc de nabab), il a l'USB2, un lecteur de SD cards, il se fout du nombre de fichiers sur le support (mais il lui faut du FAT), et il lit pas mal de formats.


----------



## corloane (2 Décembre 2007)

Tenté par çahttp://www4.fnac.com/shelf/article.aspx?PRID=2046934&PID=35228&SID=3e8b0871-f24a-6a98-2bf1-fc250db7ff1b&UID=0F1A5CD77-AEFD-0DAF-80FF-727C9F96BD27&Origin=N7_GEN_YAHOO&OrderInSession=0&TTL=300520082219

Avec l'offre adhérent ça fait pas cher le To  et en plus il y a le Fire Wire 400, pas mal pour aller avec un macbook!


----------



## divoli (2 Décembre 2007)

Si tu pouvais mettre le lien comme il faut (tu viens d'exploser le topic, là). 

ICI


----------



## corloane (2 Décembre 2007)

toutes mes excuses :rose:


----------



## porte-plume (4 Décembre 2007)

corloane a dit:


> J'hésite entre
> 
> http://www4.fnac.com/shelf/article....=KELKOO_TEK&OrderInSession=0&TTL=300120081408
> 
> ...



le macway n'est plus en vente. que me conseillez-vous comme DD externe pour sauvegarder les données de mon iBook G4 ?
j'ai lu d'autres fils, mais ils datent un peu et j'aimerais avoir des conseils sur les produits actuels.


----------



## basthet (5 Décembre 2007)

Perso, je viens juste de prendre celui là .... paré pour les sauvergardes et il à l'avantage d'avoir toutes les interfaces possibles ...


----------



## giga64 (6 Décembre 2007)

basthet a dit:


> Perso, je viens juste de prendre celui là .... paré pour les sauvergardes et il à l'avantage d'avoir toutes les interfaces possibles ...


 
Faut espérer que t'as un disque à mettre dedans parce que le boitier seul te servira pas à grand chose  

Remarque c'est un bon moyen de régler les Pbs de bruit et de chaleur...

Bon j'arrête de troller :rose:  et j'vais essayer de trouver le DD externe de mes rêves sur la toile.

Tchô.​


----------



## basthet (6 Décembre 2007)

giga64 a dit:


> Faut espérer que t'as un disque à mettre dedans parce que le boitier seul te servira pas à grand chose
> 
> Remarque c'est un bon moyen de régler les Pbs de bruit et de chaleur...
> 
> ...



 oui, oui, j'y ai pensé aussi ... j'ai pris celui là ... miam !


----------



## lamiredodo (12 Décembre 2007)

Salut à tous,

Mon DD externe de 80 go est saturé je suis donc à la recherche d'un nouveau, j'ai vu çà, quelqu'un a déjà testé : http://www.macway.com/fr/product/7393/safedisk-mini-250-go-25-5400-esata-firewire-400-et-usb-20-sata-interne.html

C'est surtout pour la sauvegarde de mon DD interne, quelques stockages et du transport de données (d'où le 2,5 car j'ai pas envie de prendre un flycase pour mon DD externe) et puis firewire et USB pour ne être emmerder avec un PC retissant...

Merci


----------

